# New Forum Rules - pengu's suggestion



## Pengu (Mar 26, 2003)

To all of you wondering about the recent increase in the amount of posts edited/threads closed. Since the mods had a few new recruits, it seems that all notion of intelligence has disappeared from the moderation of this forum. 

Now, it's against the rules to ask questions, or talk about anything that could be in any way humanly possible linked to warez, mp3s, or anything illegal in any way. So. Tell ya what. Mods: Here are my tips for Moderating the macosx.com forums, in the new age of the internet, and all that cr@p.

<ol compact type="A" start="A">
	<li>All discussion relating to porn is banned. Due to the fuzziness of what constitutes porn, use of the following words, or use of words which are formed by any of the following words, or images depicting, or links/reference to any site containing images/information regarding the following is banned:
		<ol compact type="1" start="1">
			<li>sex</li>
			<li>love</li>
			<li>body</li>
			<li>kiss</li>
			<li>touch</li>
			<li>pants</li>
			<li>shirt</li>
			<li>shave</li>
			<li>wax</li>
			<li>trim</li>
			<li>brazil</li>
			<li>fruit</li>
			<li>pro</li>
		</ol>
		Also, any links, images, quoted text, reference to or discussion of companies providing any of the above services or products, or offering products to allow users to create their own version of the aforementioned products or services is banned.
	</li>
	<li>All discussion relating to "warez", or illegal software is banned. This also includes discussion relating to:</li>
		<ol compact type="1" start="1">
			<li>Unofficial alpha or beta software.</li>
			<li>20 year old software that is no longer supported by the company that went bust 2 weeks after releasing the software.</li>
			<li>Windows in any way, because it was stolen from Apple.</li>
			<li>Any "window" based GUI/OS (including Windows & MacOS) because Apple "stole" it from Xerox in the '70s.</li>
			<li>Any software that can be used to download ANYTHING from the Internet, as it can also in theory be used to share warez (mp3's will be covered later).</li>
			<li>Any software that can be used to write code for new programs because those programs might encroach on copyrights of existing software/companie(s).</li>
			<li>Any type of physical media as this could theoretically be used to store/transfer/run any of the aforementioned software (both the illegal software itself, and the tools to create/acquire it).</li>
			<li>Any company selling or making available any of the aforementioned products, or providing information on how to use any of the aforementioned products.</li>
		</ol>
	</li>
	<li>All discussion relating to so-called "mp3 music", "DVD-rip" movies, or copyrighted images is banned. This also includes discussion relating to:</li>
		<ol compact type="1" start="1">
			<li>Any MP3 encoding/decoding/converting/playing software.</li>
			<li>Any software that can be used to download ANYTHING from the Internet, as it can also in theory be used to share mp3's.</li>
			<li>Any software that can be used to break DRM/Copy Protection, break DVD encryption, etc.</li>
			<li>Any software that can be used to write code for new programs because those programs could be used to break DRM/Copy Protection, or share copyrighted material(s).</li>
			<li>Any type of physical media as this could theoretically be used to store/transfer any of the aforementioned software (both the illegal software itself, and the tools to create/acquire it) or media.</li>
			<li>Any company selling or making available any of the aforementioned products, or providing information on how to use any of the aforementioned products.</li>
		</ol>
	</li>
</ol>
A first breach of these new rules will result in the editing (deletion if the post cannot be edited to a suitable content and retain the original message) of the offensive post, and a letter written to the offenders mother.
Following a first breach, a users subsequent offending posts will be deleted, followed by deletion of the entire thread the offending post is part of, to pursuade other users to discourage users from posting inappropriate material (read: Monty Burns cuts TV & Beer to force the Springfield mob to get BoBo back from Maggie).

This is my reccomendation to the Site Owner, the Administrator, and the Moderators:
If the above seems outrageous, please remember that next time you edit a post or close a thread.


----------



## toast (Mar 26, 2003)

You have posted your new rules in the *Site Discussion* section, but I do not see any discussion in your post. This looks rather like an opinion, an open letter.


----------



## ksv (Mar 26, 2003)

I agree to all your suggestions. Let's go ban some people 

Use your time on charity work instead


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 26, 2003)

ksv did you tell them about the new mod count? 2 points for every modified post, 5 for every cancelled thread and 20 for every banned user. The winner gets it all ...


----------



## Pengu (Mar 26, 2003)

OK. This is the *THIRD* time I've had to post this message. Ya see, a certain moderator seems to think that deleting it and asking me nicely not to post it again because "the admins make the forum rules" will make this all go away. WRONG. And now for your viewing pleasure:

To all of you wondering about the recent increase in the amount of posts edited/threads closed. Since the mods had a few new recruits, it seems that all notion of intelligence has disappeared from the moderation of this forum. 

Now, it's against the rules to ask questions, or talk about anything that could be in any way humanly possible linked to warez, mp3s, or anything illegal in any way. So. Tell ya what. Mods: Here are my tips for Moderating the macosx.com forums, in the new age of the internet, and all that cr@p.

<ol compact type="A" start="A">
	<li>All discussion relating to porn is banned. Due to the fuzziness of what constitutes porn, use of the following words, or use of words which are formed by any of the following words, or images depicting, or links/reference to any site containing images/information regarding the following is banned:
		<ol compact type="1" start="1">
			<li>sex</li>
			<li>love</li>
			<li>body</li>
			<li>kiss</li>
			<li>touch</li>
			<li>pants</li>
			<li>shirt</li>
			<li>shave</li>
			<li>wax</li>
			<li>trim</li>
			<li>brazil</li>
			<li>fruit</li>
			<li>pro</li>
		</ol>
		Also, any links, images, quoted text, reference to or discussion of companies providing any of the above services or products, or offering products to allow users to create their own version of the aforementioned products or services is banned.
	</li>
	<li>All discussion relating to "warez", or illegal software is banned. This also includes discussion relating to:</li>
		<ol compact type="1" start="1">
			<li>Unofficial alpha or beta software.</li>
			<li>20 year old software that is no longer supported by the company that went bust 2 weeks after releasing the software.</li>
			<li>Windows in any way, because it was stolen from Apple.</li>
			<li>Any "window" based GUI/OS (including Windows & MacOS) because Apple "stole" it from Xerox in the '70s.</li>
			<li>Any software that can be used to download ANYTHING from the Internet, as it can also in theory be used to share warez (mp3's will be covered later).</li>
			<li>Any software that can be used to write code for new programs because those programs might encroach on copyrights of existing software/companie(s).</li>
			<li>Any type of physical media as this could theoretically be used to store/transfer/run any of the aforementioned software (both the illegal software itself, and the tools to create/acquire it).</li>
			<li>Any company selling or making available any of the aforementioned products, or providing information on how to use any of the aforementioned products.</li>
		</ol>
	</li>
	<li>All discussion relating to so-called "mp3 music", "DVD-rip" movies, or copyrighted images is banned. This also includes discussion relating to:</li>
		<ol compact type="1" start="1">
			<li>Any MP3 encoding/decoding/converting/playing software.</li>
			<li>Any software that can be used to download ANYTHING from the Internet, as it can also in theory be used to share mp3's.</li>
			<li>Any software that can be used to break DRM/Copy Protection, break DVD encryption, etc.</li>
			<li>Any software that can be used to write code for new programs because those programs could be used to break DRM/Copy Protection, or share copyrighted material(s).</li>
			<li>Any type of physical media as this could theoretically be used to store/transfer any of the aforementioned software (both the illegal software itself, and the tools to create/acquire it) or media.</li>
			<li>Any company selling or making available any of the aforementioned products, or providing information on how to use any of the aforementioned products.</li>
		</ol>
	</li>
</ol>
A first breach of these new rules will result in the editing (deletion if the post cannot be edited to a suitable content and retain the original message) of the offensive post, and a letter written to the offenders mother.
Following a first breach, a users subsequent offending posts will be deleted, followed by deletion of the entire thread the offending post is part of, to pursuade other users to discourage users from posting inappropriate material (read: Monty Burns cuts TV & Beer to force the Springfield mob to get BoBo back from Maggie).

This is my reccomendation to the Site Owner, the Administrator, and the Moderators:
If the above seems outrageous, please remember that next time you edit a post or close a thread.


----------



## Arden (Mar 26, 2003)

LOL, at first I thought you were being serious...

Mods, site staff, etc., I think you should leave this thread up.  This is one helluva funny joke.


----------



## Pengu (Mar 26, 2003)

arden. I am serious. The serious message is at the bottom of the new rules.


> This is my reccomendation to the Site Owner, the Administrator, and the Moderators:
> If the above seems outrageous, please remember that next time you edit a post or close a thread.



THAT is the real message I'm trying to get across. Too many people read the funny part and ignore the rest. I have no problem with the mods editing out swearing, or direct links to porn/warez/etc. But when you close a thread because it talks about software that *COULD* be used for warez/etc sharing, where a user asks a genuine question about the use of bandwidth, then I think the admins need a virtual kick in the ass let them see what it is exactly they're doing.

As for changing the name, because it was really NECESSARY to tell people it was MY suggestion. OOH LOOK. Someone called Penu wrote some new rules for the site. They seem to be taking the piss out of the admins. I wonder if they're real, or possibly just someone's suggestion.


----------



## ksv (Mar 27, 2003)

We're terrorists, aren't we, Giaguara? 

Okay, seriously though, the board rules may need some  refinement, and it has been up for discussion.
Maybe ScottW & co will listen if you post some  real _suggestions_


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 27, 2003)

Oh damn ksv you still have more terrorist points this month than I do...


----------



## edX (Mar 27, 2003)

pengu - i'm sorry if we don't want to talk about the things you are really interested in. however i find your rules very helpful and do hereby instruct all mods, especially ksv, to apply them to all your future posts. i also see you have shamed ksv into admitting what he really is - a sleazy moderator. he has been living in the shame of denial untill you brought his dark, dirty secret out into the open. i can see that this will be a real turning point in his social development. 

don't worry gia - you get bonus points at the end of the month for being from a country that has actually had a facist regime in recent times and for teaching those values to the other mods. i doubt ksv will be able to ban enough members by the end of the month to win the current competition. especially after we subtract his points for being an anarchist


----------



## edX (Mar 27, 2003)

> I have no problem with the mods editing out swearing, or direct links to porn/warez/etc. But when you close a thread because it talks about software that COULD be used for warez/etc sharing, where a user asks a genuine question about the use of bandwidth, then I think the admins need a virtual kick in the ass let them see what it is exactly they're doing.



you know, i've repeated the guidelines for talking about this subject legitimately so many times that that my fingers hurt just thinking about it. it is not my fault that discussions of this type can't take place without somebody crossing the line. 

i could interpret and enforce the warez rules a lot more strictly than i do and recently made a campaign to do so. but the mods that you are so quick to judge, stood up for continuing to allow legitmate discussions under the current guidelines and that they would do the work to catch and edit those posts that violate our rules. so i'm suggesting to you that you drop this now before i give all discussions of file sharing a virtual kick in the ass and get rid of them altogther. i'm sick of explaining it over and over. if you want to share a file - email it.


----------



## toast (Mar 27, 2003)

*Pengu rules extract*: _All discussion relating to porn is banned. Due to the fuzziness of what constitutes porn, use of the following words (...) is banned:

sex love body kiss touch pants shirt shave wax trim brazil fruit pro_

And you call this a serious suggestion ? 
I can't see any pornographic words in your list ! 

Pengu, the rules don't mean much. The rulers do. If you have any criticism to formulate, you should not aim at reforming the rules but reforming the way they are applied.

If I had any criticism to make on this site, I would not consider the rules responsible for that, but the mod crew.


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 27, 2003)

Uh toast? I think that part was meant to be a joke...
The last part was where he got serious.


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 27, 2003)

Hey Gia - 200 points to the mod that finds a post seemingly written by Elvis


----------



## Pengu (Mar 27, 2003)

Ed. ALL OF YOU. Im not saying EVERYTHING YOU DO is bad. Case in point, the thread discussing the new Revanex suite. Someone gave his ip, asking someone to try and connect. HE CLEARLY SAID he wasn't sharing files. But still the post was edited. The thread where someone asked why a particular protocol/file-sharing app uses all his bandwidth, was closed. There was not even a mention of warez, mp3s, or anything. It was a technical matter relating to the way protocols and applications use bandwidth. I'm not saying don't edit/delete/close threads/posts that ARE against the rules. But don't be so quick to assume people will jump from how to make a Konfabulator widget that shows iTunes track info, to how to pirate the mp3s to use with it. After all the cr@p that has gone on about this, can't you give the general community SOME credit?? You can edit my posts to buggery, or delete them all if you want. I don't give a rats @$$. But don't make this forum into a paranoid world of Us vs. You


----------



## David Simmons (Mar 28, 2003)

I would like to see a XServer forum and OSX Server forumn were users could share tips and tricks.


----------



## edX (Mar 28, 2003)

David - those go in 

*The Net: Web Development* 
Get help for website construction, *server administration*, or just the easiest way to display your pics on the web. For both pro and homepage developers. The place to deal with configuring web based apps.

if we got enough posts in that forum about os x server, we would gladly give it a forum of its own.


----------

